# The Outlaws



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just have to say this. As I am looking over various posts tonight the song "Green Grass and High Times Forever" by the Outlaws came on. Call me an old fogie but this is one of the best southern rock songs from the seventies. Sorry if this sounds weird but oh well the hell with you if you don't know it. Listen to it and you will see. Long live classic rock!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep...pretty good...but I was always partial to the Allman Brothers...liked a bunch of that "hair" music from the seventies.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

The seventies and early eighties was the best


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> Yep...pretty good...but I was always partial to the Allman Brothers...liked a bunch of that "hair" music from the seventies.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I still like it, Marshall Tucker, the Allmans, Skynard, Charlie Daniels Band among others some of the best IMO. This new country music pretty much sucks. I also think everybody thinks the music from their teen years is the best.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

cornshucker said:


> I still like it, Marshall Tucker, the Allmans, Skynard, Charlie Daniels Band among others some of the best IMO. This new country music pretty much sucks. I also think everybody thinks the music from their teen years is the best.


Yep....just thinking about Toy Caldwell and said to myself I got to mention Marshall Tucker Band and Ronnie Van Zant and brothers in Lynard Skynard.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Skynard was great. And the Hoo.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Grew up listening to them all.....Allman Bro were from right up the road, have a good bit of memorabilia from them in my "Game Room". Wow, Been a long time hasn't it......where do the years go?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

steve IN said:


> Just have to say this. As I am looking over various posts tonight the song "Green Grass and High Times Forever" by the Outlaws came on. Listen to it and you will see. Long live classic rock!


I think I found what you are referring to. Was the "high times" a typo or the way you guys knew it way back when?

Green grass and high tides forever:


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

MTB

Regards, Mike


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I have always been partial to Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson on the country side.

Was listening to Nazareth and how mellow it sounded and thought to myself this was

the hard rock of my youth WOW lol


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I've seen the Allman brothers about 5-6 times in concert. "In Memory of Elizabeth Reed" and "Midnight Rider" my all time favorites. 
Love "Green Grass and High Tides Forever" by the Outlaws, too. Great song.

My older sister was a HUGE Allmans fan. They were the embodiment of COOL when I was younger.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep....Live at the Fillmore and Eat A Peach were great.......and one of my all time favorite tunes was "Statesboro Blues".

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Many a good times in Statesboro.......back in the day Georgia Southern was an all women's teaching school.....easy to see why Men flocked there back in the 70's. The popularity of the song coupled with a 4:1 ratio of female to male, it's easy to see why the campus exploded. Statesboro Blues has a new meaning to me, having had three of my sons attend Georgia Southern University (2 graduates and one a Jr. Now) my blues are from the money I have left in "the Boro"....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How many younguns do have dawg?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Last few times I saw them, they were getting noticeably slowed-down and new members.

I kind of like the Allman brothers best the "way they were". Not out of any disrespect-their music will live on FOREVER.

If Duane Allman would have lived, it would have changed the course of southern rock tremendously.

Did you guys know that Duane Allman played guitar with Eric Clapton in the infamous song "Layla". Some of the finest guitar work in the history of rock, IMO.

Eric Clapton another of my very favorites and the Eagles my very favorite.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Vol said:


> How many younguns do have dawg?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Five......4 men and one young lady. 1 at Georgia Southern (2 graduates) 1 at a juco with University of S.C. And my daughter is a first year student at UGA. She received a full academic schoorship, so despite the fact that she is attending a very expensive school, it's costing me the least out of pocket


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I prefer The Highwaymen. Hard to beat Johnny and Waylon together. Kris Kristofferson was (and still is) an amazing songwriter. Willie is just Willie. American Remains is one of my top ten favorite songs of all time.

On the other end of the spectrum, about all I listen to anymore is cowboy music. Chris Ledoux, Michael Martin Murphy, and Riders in the Sky. Something about it seems so Americana to me.

Although, Marshall Tucker Band is great driving music.

When he's in the shop, Dad always makes sure Creedence Clearwater Revival is front and center.... We always tease him he's one of those flower children of the sixties, even though he graduated high school in 1960.... Dad was holding Branten yesterday in the LaZBoy we have for him, both sound asleep. Fell asleep singing Branten "Lodi"


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I guess I get to be the real odd ball: Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Ozborne, AC/DC, Rush, etc. what I listened to from junior high on. Move on to thrash metal in school: Metalica, Megadeth, Anthrax, etc. Turned to grunge in the 90's: PEarl Jam, Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Alice in Chains, etc.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

aawhite said:


> I guess I get to be the real odd ball: Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Ozzy Ozborne, AC/DC, Rush, etc. what I listened to from junior high on. Move on to thrash metal in school: Metalica, Megadeth, Anthrax, etc. Turned to grunge in the 90's: PEarl Jam, Soundgarden, Stone Temple Pilots, Alice in Chains, etc.


Like all those, too.

STP's A 'n C are great. Interstate Love Song up in my top ten.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

My all time favorite is Bob Seger I have seen him in concert 12 times and have everything he's ever recorded to include when he was the Seger System and before...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I think everone that was mentions has some good songs out their.


----------

